# lgb new orleans street car



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Please no nasty remarks or laughing







But i ,am looking for a new orleans street car for $400.00 dollars or under. I know a few yrs ago before lgb went under they were going for $250.00-$300.00. On evil bay $500.00-$800.00 Sorry but that is nuts. Any help would be great


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Pete:

Please email me:

[email protected]


Norman


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Email sent


----------

